# Official Thread -- Cavs vs. Bulls 12/07/2002, 7:30 PM



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I'm just a rookie on the boards, so I have no right to start an official thread -- on the other hand, seeing as this is the Bulls we are talking about -- I'm probably the right one to start it. 

As BCH said in another thread, the Bulls seem to have "losers" as their identity. LoaKhet mentioned that JC might be out of town, and JWill will be on his own (remember NJ!).

The thing I'm concerned about is this team doesn't know how to get angry at its opponents, it only gets angry at one another, blaming somebody else for their problems. 

Anyway, I look for a close game, but expect that the Bulls are just too uncertain right now to pull out a win.

Bulls lose
Bulls 89
Cavs 95

Hope I'm wrong (in a good hope sort of way
 )


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You can start the thread. You might be a rookie but your a bulls fan first. Good enough for me. 

Bulls win. Simply because Cavs dont play defense either. Bulls win big.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Jay Will has his 2nd triple double with crawford out of the picture... Krause realizes that Crawford affects how JWILL plays, the recent DECENT play of Fizer makes him look like a possible decent pick up.

Bulls win 106-87

You can't have 2 good quarterbacks on a football team.

You can't have 2 good point guards on a basketball team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawk if jay has a huge game again with no Crawford, that will open some eyes i would think. However, Crawford has been playing decent IMO except for an occasional bad shot here and there.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

yea crawford has been playing decent, however if jay explodes people may also think it could be "motivation" for wanting to prove that the Bulls made the right choice on not taking Wagner and that it was a "statement game" for what happened a few nights ago against the Cavs.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Statement Game?*

So far, Jwill hasn't been able to make any statements. This is a problem. He seems to blame the Triangle. Others blame Jalen. He looks for the freedom to take over, but he hasn't been given it, and he hasn't shown being worthy of having that freedom, except at Jersey.

What to do?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Statement Game?*



> Originally posted by <b>Good Hope</b>!
> He looks for the freedom to take over, but he hasn't been given it, and he hasn't shown being worthy of having that freedom, except at Jersey.
> 
> What to do?


what do we do? If everyone is so SURE that the triangle has nothing to do with us playing bad, then why the hell not just ignore the triangle for one game, let jay will do whatever he wants and see what happens in one game with no triangle...


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Let Jay do it*

I'm game.:clap:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

the problem is Cartwright isn't "Game"

maybe if Cartwright gets ejected or something Pete Meyers would get so confused and just let Jay do whatever he wanted, lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thats not a bad idea hawk. Sometimes coaches do that to fire up their team.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Even though the season's already a disaster, if the Bulls don't win this game, something drastic needs to happen.

Overreaction? I don't think so. What's the alternative, waiting for the Denver game and finishing 5-77 this year?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok.

Like me the Bulls have looked at the upcoming schedule and they know it is heavy at home. However, they know this is the easiest game in the forseeable future as well. No worries about lengthy circus trips, and wanting to get off to a good home stand, the Bulls come out with confidence and verve. They wallop the Cavs for the embarrassing loss the other night and get a win.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> They wallop the Cavs for the embarrassing loss the other night and get a win.


One hopes... This board will go loco if we lose to the Mighty Cavs again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavs are 1-9 on the road with a 9 game road losing streak. 

They beat the clippers at LA in their second game of the year. Brand played 27 minutes that game, no points, 3 rebounds.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I thought that Crawford was playing tonight and might miss Tuesday's game.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

either way Bulls win by 16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are 3-4 at home.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*we now have TWO? lol*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Jay Will has his 2nd triple double with crawford out of the picture... Krause realizes that Crawford affects how JWILL plays, the recent DECENT play of Fizer makes him look like a possible decent pick up.
> 
> Bulls win 106-87
> ...


...i beg you friend....define..."good?"


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> You can't have 2 good quarterbacks on a football team.
> 
> You can't have 2 good point guards on a basketball team.


Steve Nash + Nick Van exel = 17-2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has two fouls


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

woo!

6 point lead. yay.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*26-20....BULLS? Jalen, good FG% so far...*

a couple nice passes by rose, good defense by hassell(where's he been?)on wagner....zydrunas is gonna kill us this time...good spacing on offense....looks a LOT better so far...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

As a team we really need to get defensive rebounds better than we have been. Most of the games on the road trip, we gave up way too many offensive rebounds!! Ilgauskas has four points tonight off of put backs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ZYDRUNAS ILGAUSKAS is a player. He will get his points. But he shoots about 37%. 

Davis three fouls!!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What were they thinking leaving Davis in with 2 fouls? Now he has 3.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Seems like the Bulls are determined NOT to let DaJuan and Boozer get off tonite.



Vd


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8 points up!! That sounds unusual.  70.6%!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Looks that way Vin. Hassell is playing a strong game. Wagner shoots a low pct also.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Who is this Trenton Hassell guy?*

Wow.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wagner, 4 assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has three fouls!!! :upset: 

BC should play Baxter a little tonight. He should know how Boozer plays


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

<b>BC IS AN IDIOT!!!</b>

TC is playing great, just makes a basket.... gets subbed out by Eddy (who is getting handled by Z).

Eddy picks up his 3rd foul w/in 10 seconds.




VD


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why the hell did Chandler come out anyways?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler has a sore back. So im guessing he didnt want to push him. But yeah. Should not of been curry.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Can someone tell me why did we pick on Fizer option AGAIN? I have a short memory so someone please refreshes my memory. He sucks period.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Sore back? TC looks great out there. And somebody please tell BC that Eddy and/or Donyell can't guard Z.



VD


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

DaJuan Wagner has 6 assists. I like the way he realizes that his shot isn't falling, so he creates for his teammates.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Technical on Fizer. What did he do?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> DaJuan Wagner has 6 assists. I like the way he realizes that his shot isn't falling, so he creates for his teammates.


DaJuan just hit 2 straight. Eddie Robinson was guardign him. Eesh.



VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls bench 19-9


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Typical horrendous close to a half.

Did Krause draft Jay Williams at #2 to have him be a 24 min/night player? 

The play of Corie Blount exemplifies how Cartwright simply can't be taken seriously (or, deep down, respected by his players). Who in the world is telling Corie to take 20-foot jumpshots?


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Williams gets alot more minutes than Curry or Chandler


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Typical horrendous close to a half.
> 
> Did Krause draft Jay Williams at #2 to have him be a 24 min/night player?
> ...


I saw that too. He took two of them in 3 possessions. Disgusting.




VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill's last 5 games:
35, 33, 24, 35,33 minutes


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*59-49 at the Half~~~BULLS!!!*

Blount, Fizer, nor Curry, not doing well in this one....jaywilliams really has me puzzled. I just do not understand his play....good game from marshall and rose. Rose has made a couple good assists....wagner has 13 pts and 4 or 5 assists in the first half...boozer is a different player tonight...so far. quite a few bad shots that the Bulls were fortunate enough to get the put backs.....


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

okay, yes, Corie Blount taking jumpers any more than say... 5 feet from the hoop is reprehensible at best...


but, the Bulls are leading by 10 right now, aren't they? They actually have won BOTH quarters played, right?

I don't know about the rest of you -- but I'm going to take as much joy out of this as I possibly can. (despite the fact that it may be pathetic to celebrate one win against another poorly playing team)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I still don't see hjow having JCraw and Jwill*

playing pg is detrimental to Jay, JCraw is not the one who makes him take bad shots or not drive to the basket. I missed the first half I was out watching my high school alma mater get trounced by 21 points by the #9 team in the country.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Trueblue is my signature better now???*

so what happened in the first half?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are shooting .585 FG %. Something we haven't seen in a long time, if at all this season.

Bulls also have more rebounds than Cleveland.

On defense, Cleveland shot .500 FG%.

We're making our free throws a lot better in recent games. 9-10 tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> okay, yes, Corie Blount taking jumpers any more than say... 5 feet from the hoop is reprehensible at best...
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya, wishbone.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Trueblue is my signature better now???*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> so what happened in the first half?


No its still too big. Picture is too big.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rose has so far played his best game since the bulls beat the Grizzlies a century ago. Marshall as usual, has been solid. Have no clue as to y Chandler got benched after guarding Iglauskas(sp?) well and scoring two baskets. Crawford is a 2guard, BC needs to take his head out of his *** and start playing him and j-will together. Jamal can flat out score!

On a side note, Fizer sucks, and so does Blount.

Off to watch the 2nd half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i agree, Fizer in 8 minutes did nothing.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddy does not have great hands. Two passes from Jay down low, two bobbles.



VD


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Eddy Curry can score. Duh. Trueblue I am trying to fix it using html not working. i will keep on trying.


Jwill is doing nothing, is he even involved in the offense. On the other hand Jalen is playing like the Jalen after the trade.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*74-56 Chicago!!! GREAT pass JAY!!!!*

Marshall slams it down!!! thats about 16 points and 5 rebs for donyell!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls up by 16. All good.


DaFuture, you wanna shrink that image before I do? You're killing server space my friend.....



VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*that last one went off eddie's kneecap!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Eddy does not have great hands. Two passes from Jay down low, two bobbles.
> 
> 
> ...


he doesn't have a hand down there vin!! lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Try:

<IMG SRC=http://images.sportsline.com/u/reuters/photos/CPX1041128002.jpg WIDTH=10 HEIGHT=10>

No quotes...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*NO need to threaten me*



> DaFuture, you wanna shrink that image before I do? You're killing server space my friend.....
> 
> 
> 
> VD


thats what I have been trying to do for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*too*

small now


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I LOVE IT!~ wagner's face in the camera*

....as Jay Williams sprints the length of the floor and SLAMS IT HOME!!! lol 21 point lead for our BULLS!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Two hand (well one hand sorta) jam by Jay.

Barring some unforseen 4th Q, we're gonna win this one. Whew!!!!


VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The picture isn't taking any server space. It does make the pages download slower, because the browser has to download it and resize it to the small size.

Lemme see if I can help...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Thanks DaBullz.*

The Bulls have scored 80 points and the third quarter isn't even over somebody wake me up. It can't be.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The picture isn't taking any server space. It does make the pages download slower, because the browser has to download it and resize it to the small size.
> 
> Lemme see if I can help...



Got it... yeah, you're right. Its a great pic, just gotta find an optimum size, that's all.

Good luck.





VD


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I don't want too sound negative*

because Lord knows we may not get many wins like this one, but Jay is really struggling on the offensive end. He needs to break the triangle sometimes and go one on one and take it to the hole.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay, steal, another dunk!!!

Then takes a Dukie-esque charge ag. R.Davis. I love it.....


Tacos anyone?


VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow! Williams two straight!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*And as soon as I say that he*

steals the ball again and dunks it, maybe my high school alma mater shoudl lose by 21 points every game.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I don't want too sound negative*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> because Lord knows we may not get many wins like this one, but Jay is really struggling on the offensive end. He needs to break the triangle sometimes and go one on one and take it to the hole.


You called it!!! (Nice name by the way.. very telling bro)

Jay just hit another J and looks great this quarter.




VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*90-76 Bulls after 3 qtrs*

....9-1 run by the cavs....hmmmmm lets see how long BC leaves the second unit in....they have not done their job, which is to hold the lead where it was....it is now down to 14. Put back the starters before it goes under 10 points, BILL.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*If by some unforseen*

circumstance the Cavs come back and win this game and you guys don't see me post for a while, call the cops I may go ever the edge. I couldn't be happier, well unless you .... never mind. Just enjoy the moment.


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Every time someone is playing good, Bill takes them out


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaFuture:

try:

<IMG SRC=http://clickthru.wwwstudio.com/~mykes/dafuture.JPG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=174>


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Man the second unit closed out the 2nd and 3rd quarters disastrously.

Dumb goaltend by Chandler, here comes the unraveling.

Is it just me, or is Crawford barely able to advance the ball vs. Parker?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*They are coming back*

Jesus please dont let them come back. We need this, guys finish the game.:angel:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*93-83 Bulls....crawford turns it over....*

then commits the foul....looks like a familiar ending eh guys? Bulls second unit left in tooooooooo long again billy....technical on blount and zydrunas....


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'd much rather watch Corie Blount hoist 20-footers and get technicals when the team is coming undone than one of our lottery picks from last year.

Get a clue, Krausewright.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*A couple of obervations*

Our defense has turned real soft.

Their shooting % is .534 now.

Both teams have high FG% and not many rebounds. That we get outrebounded in games means we're missing shots and giving them the defensive rebounds, and they're making more of theirs, so we don't get as many on D.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

BC.....

Why is Marcus Fizer playing any minutes? This is one of the poorest games I've seen from this guy, ever.

Jay has a great 3rd quarter, hold DaJuan to 2 points, gets 3 straight buckets, 1 steal & takes a charge and.....

you bench him til 8 minutes left in the 4th, w/ the lead under 10.

Sheesh.




VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*21 pt lead is now down to EIGHT!*

....i see the starters aren't back,eh billy boy??? .....lol jay makes a nice jumper...lead back to 10...95-85..


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*They are within*

8 points. Under 7 to go Bulls just close the game out please. And get the hell out of the arena.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*101-89..Bulls*

nice shot off the glass by marshall after an assist by JAY....


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

keeping it around 10 still...


could someone explain why Blount is taking jump shots?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*hey he made*

it but, if he had missed I could see your point.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose got robbed!! Should of two and a ft.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Starters are in with exception of Blount at C.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We have got to get a threee point*

specialist, Voshon Lenard would look real nice right now, we are the worst three point shooting team in the league.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> keeping it around 10 still...
> 
> 
> could someone explain why Blount is taking jump shots?


I dont think we can!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Da Bullz*

thanks for the help


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Even if we win this game, Krausewright's decision to go with Blount is going to leave a nasty sour taste.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*BLOUNT throws it away...*

slam dunk by davis.....bulls BY SIX!!!! 102-96 4:47 left in the fourth gentlemen...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Blount is just awful.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

nahhh... I don't mind seeing Blount out there to close out a game. the guy does (for the most part) rebound and play defense -- two notable deficiencies in either Curry or Chandler.

Blount is even somewhat capable of scoring in the paint (just don't want to see him shooting jumpers)


.... then again...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

BC? <b>Put Tyson in the friggin' ball game!!!</b>

Donyell and especially Corey cannot guard Z. TC has been the only semi-productive defender ag. Z.



VD


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Holy freakin Jesus, is that Blount back on the court?

Krausewright is a joke.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We are*

gonna lose this game and I am gonna need a beer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*More observations*

Rose is 1-3 FG attempts (not enough tries)

It is sorry that Blount is the best guy to be in the game right now.

Curry is foul prone and if it turns into a FT shooting contest, he's the one they will foul.

Chandler was on the floor when the bulls coughed up that big lead.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*106-96!!!! BUlls!!! 2:38 left in the game!*

Jay and Jalen make baskets to bring the lead back to 10!!!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

This is too funny

I am pissing myself


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> nahhh... I don't mind seeing Blount out there to close out a game. the guy does (for the most part) rebound and play defense -- two notable deficiencies in either Curry or Chandler.
> 
> Blount is even somewhat capable of scoring in the paint (just don't want to see him shooting jumpers)
> ...


Chandler did a vastly better job defending Z than Blount. Heck, Curry even did a nice job on him in the 2 minutes he got to play in the 2nd half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're going to win this one but the coaching by BC in this game has been awful. It almost seems like as if the fans and him r seeing two seperate games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ilgauskas was 6-8 FG in Q1


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Thanks*

Bama, thanks for posting the scores for those of us who can't watch or listen to the game! 

Sounds like a pretty decent game for Jay and Jalen?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Krausewright

LMFAO @ ScottMay


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell also having a _great_ game


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*NICE ASSIST BY JAY!!!*

Jalen dumps a three pointer on em!!! 111-98


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I guess the Official season is a wash thread gets rested and non bumped for another few days

I am confident it will be back on the charts with a bullet by the middle of the week


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose

<FONT SIZE=+4>ICES IT</FONT>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BC should have put Curry in at the 4 minute mark. Not for his defense but, make ilgauskas guard Curry on offense. He has five fouls.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Rose with the big three!!!!*

we still need a real three point shooter.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

yup. there is still no viable explanation as to why Curry tends not to get ANY minutes in the 2nd half of every game...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*112-104 Bulls win!!!*

YEA!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So, Truebluefan,

when did we win our 5th game last year?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You add a Darius Miles to this Cleveland team, they will still struggle but they will win some also.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> So, Truebluefan,
> 
> when did we win our 5th game last year?


Let me go look.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*LMAO....count on it FJ....*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I guess the Official season is a wash thread gets rested and non bumped for another few days
> 
> I am confident it will be back on the charts with a bullet by the middle of the week



....who do we play next? lol


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

December 29
Vs. Cleveland Cavs
Bulls improved to *5-23*


----------



## ChuBerto (Jul 26, 2002)

yay.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*how about the 6th win???*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> December 29
> Vs. Cleveland Cavs
> Bulls improved to *5-23*




tick..tock...tick ....tock...lets see who gets it first!!(so we will know how many games we can lose before we win the 6th!!!) lol


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Woohoo!

:rbanana:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hassell also having a _great_ game


Hassell definitely gets the game ball and the thought occurred to me--if he's going to log heavy minutes it might behoove the Bulls to run a few plays for him. He got some nice easy looks early and it set a tone for him all night. He had the ball in his hands all game in college and it's a tough adjustment to go from that to taking 3 FGAs.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: how about the 6th win???*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We won our 6th game, 2 days later.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Hassell definitely gets the game ball and the thought occurred to me--if he's going to log heavy minutes it might behoove the Bulls to run a few plays for him. He got some nice easy looks early and it set a tone for him all night. He had the ball in his hands all game in college and it's a tough adjustment to go from that to taking 3 FGAs.


I agree 100%. Guys have to take at least a few shots to keep the defense honest. Even better if the guys make those shots.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*looked like too scott, that a LOT of those*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Hassell definitely gets the game ball and the thought occurred to me--if he's going to log heavy minutes it might behoove the Bulls to run a few plays for him. He got some nice easy looks early and it set a tone for him all night. He had the ball in his hands all game in college and it's a tough adjustment to go from that to taking 3 FGAs.




touches, he created shots off of misses or broken plays?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dec 29th was our fifth win last year. Dec 31 was our 6th. Cleveland and Milwaukee both at the united center.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: how about the 6th win???*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> We won our 6th game, 2 days later.


2 days, or 2 games???

thanks TBF...so that means we were 6-23? wow..we have 8 games to win another one to stay at least even with last years win totals...anyone got the schedule of our next eight games???? any "winnable?" DO WE PLAY CLEVELAND AGAIN???? lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our 7th win came jan 12th


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*how many losses did we have then???*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> our 7th win came jan 12th



so we were like 7-30? LOL ( how long we gonna do this? LOL)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I am going bananas*

:rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I guess the Official season is a wash thread gets rested and non bumped for another few days
> 
> I am confident it will be back on the charts with a bullet by the middle of the week


I reserve the right to bump, especially as I mull over the decision not to sneak one of the kids back in to play the last three minutes.

Again, I just have to wonder where the consistency is. Blount basically had a meltdown with bad decision-making and couldn't defend Illgauskas on his worst day. I thought Chandler did a nice job on Z until he ran out of gas a little bit, and the intensity Curry showed in this game is something that needs to be stoked and cultivated, not shoved down to the end of the bench.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our next 8 games are a lot tougher, though 6 at home:

Dec. 10 Orlando
Dec. 12 Detroit
Dec. 14 Milwaukee
Dec. 16 Boston
Dec. 18 Toronto
Dec. 20 @ Indiana
Dec. 21 Indiana
Dec. 23 @ New Jersey


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*lets see....*

Dec. 10 Orlando=======Loss
Dec. 12 Detroit=========Win
Dec. 14 Milwaukee======Win
Dec. 16 Boston========Loss
Dec. 18 Toronto========Win
Dec. 20 @ Indiana======Loss
Dec. 21 Indiana========Loss
Dec. 23 @ New Jersey====Loss 

so by that time, our record SHOULD be 8-20, maybe? OUCH!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

8-20 is ok by me. Most people here were hoping for 30-35 wins in the pre-season posts.

So, how do you pick these games?

Dec 27 Minnesota
Dec 28 San Antonio
Dec 31 Portland 

Jan 2 Washington
Jan 4 Cleveland 
Jan 6 Utah 
Jan 8 at Washington
Jan 10 at Milwaukee 
Jan 13 New York
Jan 14 at New York 
Jan 17 at New Orleans 
Jan 18 at Miami 
Jan 20 at Atlanta 
Jan 22 at Orlando 
Jan 24 Washington 
Jan 26 Houston 
Jan 29 at LA Clippers
Jan 31 at Portland


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Dec 27 Minnesota - loss
Dec 28 San Antonio - loss
Dec 31 Portland - win

Jan 2 Washington - loss
Jan 4 Cleveland - win
Jan 6 Utah - loss 
Jan 8 at Washington - win 
Jan 10 at Milwaukee - loss 
Jan 13 New York - win
Jan 14 at New York - loss 
Jan 17 at New Orleans - loss 
Jan 18 at Miami - win 
Jan 20 at Atlanta - win 
Jan 22 at Orlando - loss 
Jan 24 Washington - loss 
Jan 26 Houston - loss 
Jan 29 at LA Clippers - win (my upset special!)
Jan 31 at Portland - loss


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

guys, I missed the game why did Curry only get 10 minutes?? 

7 pts in 10 min is pretty damn good... someone explain... foul trouble? Injury?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

foul trouble.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Dec. 10 Orlando~~~ Win 
Dec. 12 Detroit~~~ Loss
Dec. 14 Milwaukee~~~ Win
Dec. 16 Boston~~~ Win
Dec. 18 Toronto~~~ Win
Dec. 20 @ Indiana~~~ Loss
Dec. 21 Indiana~~~ Loss
Dec. 23 @ New Jersey~~~ Loss

Yea thats right, we'll win 3 in a row.  

But then we start to go downhill again and we dont get another W till sometime in 2003.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

Dec 27 Minnesota====Loss
Dec 28 San Antonio===Loss
Dec 31 Portland =====Loss

Jan 2 Washington====Win
Jan 4 Cleveland======Win 
Jan 6 Utah==========Loss 
Jan 8 at Washington===WIN
Jan 10 at Milwaukee===Win 
Jan 13 New York======Win
Jan 14 at New York ====Win
Jan 17 at New Orleans==Loss 
Jan 18 at Miami =======Win 
Jan 20 at Atlanta ======Loss
Jan 22 at Orlando======Loss 
Jan 24 Washington=====WIN
Jan 26 Houston =======Loss
Jan 29 at LA Clippers====Loss
Jan 31 at Portland======Loss

10-8.......? lol

that would be a total of18-28 by the all star break, huh?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I like your calculus. We may differ on who we think we should beat, but I think we're on the right track.

I have no reason to doubt that Cartwright, Krause, and the players all have looked at the schedule in this way.

And it kinda illustrates the dilemna we're in; the one that Cartwright faces. If we're going to play to lose, i.e. to get a high draft pick again, then we should forget about trying for 10-8 (or even better) and play to lose. Play the rookies and teenagers and bench the vets for the most part. That's a perfectly valid strategy if we think along these lines.

On the other hand, would 10-8 with that 3-game win streak you project contribute to the players' development, even if they play less? This is also a valid strategy.

To combine the two strategies would be to try for 10-8 and if we fail miserably, then play the rookies and teenagers and try for LeBron.

The rosey scenario is that we are progressing, even though it hasn't translated into as many Ws as we possibly could have at this point. Last year, it seems like we got destroyed in games by big margins and didn't make comebacks. We were truly pitiful. This year, it seems like we were destined to get beat by teams that should beat us, and had a real chance in the others.

Now, if we only progress a little more, and tonight was a great start, we will start beating the teams we should beat, and consistently. Though it may not be so consistent right away. 

And maybe we steal a game we shouldn't win (like against NJ earlier) and go 11-7 ;-)

I would think/hope that after going 10-8, this team will show a lot more stagger and poise.

And for fun, you might try picking the February games. We might find that you predict 10-8 again. 28-36 by the end of February would ROCK!

Peace


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Bulls are above .500 at home this season........


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Correct wynn. Bulls are .500 at home. Have played onbly 8 home games so far.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Dec 27 Minnesota====Loss
> Dec 28 San Antonio===Loss
> Dec 31 Portland =====Loss
> ...


Puff Puff Give Bama.

Are you saying the Bulls are going to beat the Wizards 3 straight times? I need some of that stuff you are smoking.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> 
> 
> Puff Puff Give Bama.
> ...


:laugh: 

Its called "wishful thinking."


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Why is it "Puff Puff" & "wishful thinking"?

The Wizards are a lottery team just like the Bulls. I don't think it's that much of a stretch to take 3 from them, espically when 2 are at home. I'd guess more like 2 of 3... but I don't see 3 of 3 being that crazy at all if the Bulls get on a slight roll and play like they did at the start of the season...


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Seriously.

2 out of 3 _is_ wishful thinking. The Bulls were lucky to get one last year.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Seriously.
> 
> 2 out of 3 _is_ wishful thinking. The Bulls were lucky to get one last year.


Thanks for your _ opinion_.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

You have to love Bulls fans though. They get one win and think MJ (even an old one) is going to roll over three times.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Seriously.
> 
> 2 out of 3 _is_ wishful thinking. The Bulls were lucky to get one last year.


Jan. 4 LOSS 89-83 @Wash
Jan. 19 LOSS 77-69 Home
Mar. 1 WIN 90-81 Home

Lucky? Considering there was only a 5 point swing between both teams last year..... anything is possible. Personally I would love 2 out of 3, but who knows.



VD


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

And the Bulls beat the Lakers twice. That was lucky as well.

You also forgot the Mar. 5th game which the Wizards won 115-90.

The March games were sans MJ as well.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

If the Lakers games were "lucky".... 

....couldn't the Wizards wins against the Bulls have been "lucky" as well?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

:rofl:

Not a chance, but nice try.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

So - the rules of being a fan are as follows:

If your team has a tough schedule and loses - that's just an excuse. 

But if your team beats a tough opponent - it's lucky.

The Bulls are held accountable for all their tough losses and can't be happy about big wins.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Lizzy,

Let me apologize. The Bulls wins over the Lakers were not luck at all last season. The Lakers were the lucky ones not to have faced the Bulls in the finals because they would have been swept, by the clearly superior Bulls.

Or maybe, it was just luck for those two particular games, without trying to make gross generalizations. I guess I could do the same generalizations as you and call every win the Bulls had last year complete luck, but I like to think they won some outside of luck. A lucky win counts as much as a good win, and I never said not to be happy about beating the Lakers.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Lizzy,
> 
> Let me apologize. The Bulls wins over the Lakers were not luck at all last season. The Lakers were the lucky ones not to have faced the Bulls in the finals because they would have been swept, by the clearly superior Bulls.
> ...


So I'm guessing the Lakers were pretty <i>lucky</i> to have beaten the Wizards two times last year as well?

BCH your definition of luck falls apart b/c you are referring to the Wizards. I understand such an argument for the Lakers, who were the world champs last year. Yes the Bulls stole a couple games from them, the Lakers were clearly the better team... and the best team in the NBA. Maybe some luck involved there. But the Wiz? C'mon. One lottery team beating another lottery team is not luck, plain and simple.


VD


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I don't define either win by the Bulls over the Lakers as lucky. Why? Because they Bulls played a better down the stretch. Rarely does a team stink up a court and come out with a win. In both the wins the Bulls came up with big plays when it counted. The Lakers win over the Mavs on Friday wasn't luck. The Mavs melted down. Would it be lucky if the Bulls play the Lakers and Shaq and Kobe both get suspended the night before? Yeah - that would help but you still have to show up and play. And if a shaqless/kobeless Lakers beat the Bulls? It's not luck. The Lakers played better. 

In each of the official game threads you say that the Bulls will win and then explain why. You said so yourself that you find a possible situation in which the Bulls can exploit the other team's weakness and use their strengths saying you wouldn't pick against the Bulls after they beat Boston. Why not just say it's luck?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing the Lakers were pretty <i>lucky</i> to have beaten the Wizards two times last year as well?
> ...


You honestly believe that? All lottery teams are not equal and the Bulls last year were hardly the same as the Wizards team of last year, with or without MJ. And that is as plain and simple as it gets.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I don't define either win by the Bulls over the Lakers as lucky. Why? Because they Bulls played a better down the stretch. Rarely does a team stink up a court and come out with a win. In both the wins the Bulls came up with big plays when it counted. The Lakers win over the Mavs on Friday wasn't luck. The Mavs melted down. Would it be lucky if the Bulls play the Lakers and Shaq and Kobe both get suspended the night before? Yeah - that would help but you still have to show up and play. And if a shaqless/kobeless Lakers beat the Bulls? It's not luck. The Lakers played better.
> 
> In each of the official game threads you say that the Bulls will win and then explain why. You said so yourself that you find a possible situation in which the Bulls can exploit the other team's weakness and use their strengths saying you wouldn't pick against the Bulls after they beat Boston. Why not just say it's luck?


The Bulls wins over the Lakers had less to do with what the Bulls did as what the Lakers did. The Lakers stunk up the joint when they played the Bulls last year and it was luck that the Bulls won.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Correct wynn. Bulls are .500 at home. Have played only 8 home games so far.


Seven games. We are 4-3 at home.


----------

